
Electrical circuit runs entirely off power in trees - rms
http://uwnews.org/article.asp?articleID=51869
======
teeja
* Multiply 20 mV to 1.1 V * A nanowatt wake-up clock

El cool. Will there be tens of thousands of these in forests everywhere before
long? NOAA would probably like to have a lot more 'quick-snapshot' weather
stations for simulations ... once nano-powered xmitters come along.

